# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam impianku

## PrinZe

Haloo om2 semua, saya mau sharing pembangunan kolam saya yang baru mulai digali hari sabtu kemarin di belakang rumah saya. Berawal dr 3 thn yang lalu saya mulai memelihara koi di tempat kerja saya dengan kolam ukuran 2mx2mx90cm tanpa BD yang hanya untuk sekedar iseng2 saja dan seadanya. setelah browsing2 di internet ttg koi dan mengenal forum KOI-S ini, virus koi saya semakin akut. Pernah ingin bikin kolam di halaman depan rumah orang tua (masih tinggal bersama ortu  :Becky: ) dan sudah dpt ijin dr ortu , tukang sudah datang bawa cangkul dll,tinggal di gali aja. tiba2 ortu berubah pikiran dan tidak jadi bikin kolamnya  :Cry: . alasannya masalah fengsui.
Akhirnya di awal tahun 2013 ini saya membeli sebuah rumah dgn halaman belakang yg cukup luas ukuran 10mx10 demi untuk bisa lebih serius dalam memelihara koi dan bisa membangun kolam idaman  :Rockon: . Beruntung saya berkenalan dengan bro Frostbitez/Han di forum kois ini yg mau sharing ttg kolam koi  :Hail:  dan mendesignkan kolam impian saya ini.  

Berikut informasi spesifikasi kolam ukuran bersih air saja
Lokasi           : Bogor
Kolam           : 6.5M x 3.2M x 1.75M (36.4ton) 
Filter            : 6.5M x 1 M x.1.75M (11.4ton)  
Bakki Shower : 3.2M x40cm x 40cm (3 tingkat)
Design oleh    : Frostbitez
Kontraktor     : Tukang sendiri  :Becky: 

berikut gambar design kolam yg dibuat oleh bro Frostbitez :

design kolam



design filter



design piping



Special thanks to bro Frostbitez yang sudah byk membantu dan membuatkan design kolam ini  :: 

Mohon para suhu/senior beri pendapat/saran/ kritik kalau ada kekurangannya.

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

mantapp ommm. usul. bagaimana kalau teras rumah yg bagian belakang di buat filter. dari estetika lebih bagus

----------


## jackk73

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Info aja om...
> pompa ***rumi yg ditulis 150W kl diukur sbnrnya 250W, dgn syarat lifting rendah.
> jd yg perlu diperhatikan adalah jarak dr posisi pompa ke atas bakki shower brp meter, karna kl kedalaman kolam 1.5m trus narik lg ke atas bakki bisa2 debit pompa kurang dr 10 ton. 
> Kl debit berkurang, konsumsi listrik jg berkurang, jd boleh dipikir nambah 1 pompa lg.


tepatnya stabil di 260-280va inputnya bos...ga salah  :: 
cm untuk debit kebetulan sy kadang ngisi dr ground tank saya kapasitas 2T biasa habis dalem waktu 11menit dengan head mulai 1m sd 2m so sy asumsi info spec technya pompa itu ga boong...untuk head 1,5m ampir ga ada penurunan debit
karena posisi pump sebelahan dengan bakki sy anggep friction lossnya cm di tekukan pipe + head ke bakki arround 1,7m +- masi dapet ampir 10t/h

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Bos PM dong, biaya bikin kolamnya kena berapa.

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Kolam nya keren Om, apalagi background view bagus, bisa tahan berlama-lama di belakang rumah

----------


## han.g

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enuch

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

udah pv ke kolam ini, keren
dan segera direnovasi

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Om, apa pipa skimer diatas cor coran lantai dan di tutup plesteran. Untuk kemiringan pipa dari BD ke setlement camber berapa derajat dan gimana bikinnya? Karena kelihatannya cor coran lantai kolam dan filter rata.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

> Kaporit ampuh om .. Dijamin


wah iya bener juga ya.... bisa pakai jurus Tendangan Tanpa Bayangan alias Melayang Layang....

saya adanya Potasium tapi lupa bawa pas main ke AlSut, klo ga bisa dijajal ya di AlSut Pond

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om david pinjem donk media BHnya biar bisa saingin kolamnya om dony
> Hehehehe


om david pake BH apa nihhhhh :Hungry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

http://youtu.be/7gqcYtyUhoc?list=UUt...eiumvv4jNac4tQ 

 Inspirasi kolam koi untuk temen-temen.. Pas banget buat relaksasi, dan sangat menenangkan.

----------

